# سؤال .. كيف يتم فصل الأنابيب من الوحدة الخارجية في مكيف سبليت؟!



## Engr.Ahmad (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الكرام ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
كل عام وأنتم والأمة الإسلامية بخير ..

اسمحوا لي أن أطرح بين يديكم هذا التساؤل ، وكلي أمل - في الله - ثم فيكم أن أجد له جواباً ..

مشكلتي باختصار ..
أن لدي عدد 4 مكيفات سبليت 18000 وحدة قمت بتركيبها قبل سنوات في استراحة في منطقة نائية ..
والآن .. أحتاج إلى نقل هذه المكيفات إلى منزلي في المدينة التي أسكن بها ..

المشكلة تكمن في طريقة فك هذه المكيفات ..
بحثت عن فنيين ومهندسين ليقوموا بفكها ، ولكن حين يعلمون أنها في منطقة نائية منهم من يرفض ومنهم من يشترط مبالغ خيالية ، لدرجة أن منهم من طلب مبلغ يساوي نصف سعر المكيف الجديد ..
ولو كنت مقتدراً مالياً ، لقمت بشراء مكيفات جديدة بدلاً من نقل القديم ..

وأذكر أنني رأيت أحد المهندسين في مرة من المرات وهو يقوم بفك أحد مكيفات السبليت ..
وأذكر أن الأمر كان سهلاً ..
لكن لما أردت تطبيقه واجهت بعض الصعوبات ..

أنا أعلم أن هناك أنبوب للغاز ، وآخر للسائل ، وأستطيع التفريق بينهما ..
ولكن .. أيهما يتم فتح الصمام الخاص به والموجود في نهايته من جهة الوحدة الخارجية ؟!..
وكم يكون مقدار الفتح ؟!
بحيث لا يتم خسارة الفريون ، أو على الأقل خسارة جزء يسير منه ..

فمن كان لديه دراية ، أرجو منه مساعدتي ..
بوضع شرح مفصّل عن كيفية فك الأنابيب من جهة الوحدة الخارجية ..
أما طريقة فك الوحدة الداخلية فهي سهلة وأنا قادر بإذن الله عليها ..

أرجو منكم التكرم بالإجابة على تساؤلي ، ولكم مني دعوة صادقة بظهر الغيب ..
ومن فرّج عن مسلم كربة . فرّج الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ..
وجزاكم الله خيراً ..

للمعلومية :
المكيفات ماركة لونا Luna
18000 وحدة
ومرفق صورة لأحدها ، وتظهر فيه الأنابيب من جهة الوحدة الخارجية ..​


----------



## GSN3000 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز على حد علمي ان النوع هذا من التكيف تابع لمؤسسة الدهلوي وعلى ما اعتقد انه لايوجد فيه نظام الانبوب الداخلي لاختزان غاز الفريون عند قفل خط السائل من ناحية الوحدة الخارجية ولان الامر سهل يمكن تفريغ الفريون وتعبيته من جديد بعد وضع الوحدة في المكان الجديد مع العلم ان انبوبة الفريون R22 رخيصة الثمن بالمقارنة بالانواع الاخرة وسعرها حوالي 120 ريال سعودي وتختلف من منطقة لمنطقة اخرة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ملاحظة عند فتح الوحدة الخارجة ابحث عن انبوب كبير اسود اللون ان وجدته معناه يمكن تجميع الفريون داخله .... والله يكون في عونك


----------



## mohamed mech (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*
*اولا اشكرك على السؤال*
*و ثانيا اشكرك على الصورة لانها وفرت اسئلة كتيرة*
*و ان شاء الله الموضوع بسيط*
*كل المطلوب منك مفتاح فرنساوى او طقم بلدى و طقم الن كيه *
*و تعمل الاتى *
*تشغل الوحدة عادى خالص *
*و تفك الكابات اللى على خطوط المواسير اللى ظاهرة فى الصورة*
*و تشوف مفتاح ال الن كيه اللى على مقاس المحبس الخاص بالماسورة الصغير و هى خط الطرد او السائل*
*و تقفل المحبس كى تنحبس الشحنة فى الكوندنسر*
*و تتابع بايدك برودة الماسورة الكبيرة لغاية ما تنعدم يعنى مفيش فريون فى الفانة ينسحب تانى *
*العملية تاخد حوالى خمس دقائق او اقل و هتلاحظ صدور صوت و زنه فى الكباس و لا يهمك ده يعنى ان الضغط بيذيد بسبب تخزين الشحنة فى الكوندنسر *
*و بعدين تقفل المحبس اللى على الماسورة الكبيرة و هى خط السحب*
*و تبطل الكباس و تسمع هل فى صوت رجوع فريون فى المواسير *
*لو فيه يدل ذلك على تسريب المحابس *
*و لو مفيش ابداء بفصل التيار الكهربى من المصدر او المفتاح البتشينو*
*ثم قطع الاسلاك الكهربية بالقرب من الكباس للحفاظ على التوصيلات و الالوان لما تيجى تركب*
*و كذلك الامر بالنسبة للفانة*
*و تفك الصواميل الموجودة على مواسير الفريون بالكباس و الفانة*
*و لو الفانة لحام اقطع المواسير بالفرب من اللحام*
*ثم اغلق المواسير و توصيلات الفانة بشريط لحام*
*و ابداء فى فك الوحدة الخارجية و تحريرها *
*ثم الوحدة الداخلية *
*و متنساش تفك الشبلونة من على الجدار خلف الوحدة الداخلية *
*و ماسورة الدرين*
*ثم فك المواسير النحاس لو تقدر و لفها برفق شديد*
*و حمل و شيل على العربية يا ريس*
*و لما تحب تركب ابعت مشاركة جديدة*


----------



## Engr.Ahmad (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*الأخوة الكرام ..*
*GSN3000*
*mohamed mech*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*​ 
*حقيقة .. لا يسعفني (قاموسي) المجدب بكلمات شكر وامتنان تعبّر عن سعادتي وسروري بتجاوبكم الكريم ..*
*وأعجز عن شكركم الشكر الذي تستحقونه ..*
*ولكن أقول لكم .. جزاكم الله خيراً .. وجعل هذا في موازين حسناتكم ..*
*والله وحده يعلم كم ساعدتني هذه المعلومات ، وكم أزاحت عن كاهلي من أتعاب ..*
*ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ..*​ 
*وأرجو أن تتحملني أخي **mohamed mech** بطرح بعض الاستفسارات ..*
*واسمح لي أن أطرحها خلال التلخيص التالي لما فهمته من شرحك الكريم ..*
*وسوف أستعين بالصورة التالية في التلخيص ..*
*




*​ 

*1- **أقوم بتشغيل الوحدة بشكل عادي .*
*2- **أقوم بإزالة العوازل الموجودة على الأنابيب ( المواسير ) .*
*3- **أقوم بإغلاق المحبس الخاص بأنبوبة السائل ( الأنبوبة الصغيرة ) **والموجود تحت الـ (كاب) رقم 1 في الصورة .*
** **وهنا استفسار للتأكد : هل قفل المحبس بعد تشغيل الوحدة أم قبله ؟*​ 
*4- **بعد انعدام البرودة من الأنبوبة الكبيرة ( ماسورة الغاز) أقوم بقفل المحبس الخاص بها والموجود تحت الـ (كاب) رقم 2 في الصورة .*
*5- **"وتبطل الكباس".*
** **عفواً أخي .. هذه الجملة لم أفهمها .. هل تقصد بها فك الصامولة التي تحمل رقم 3 في الصورة ؟ *
** **وإذا كان الجواب نعم .. هل يكون فكها بشكل عادي ؟! وفي هذه المرحلة هل يكون فكها آمن ؟! بحيث لا يوجد بداخلها ضغط غاز أو غيره ؟!*
*واعذرني على هذا الاستفسار فقد خوفني بعض الزملاء من خطورة فك المواسير وفيها ضغط .*​ 
*6- **وأخيراً فك الصامولة التي تحمل رقم 4 في الصورة .*​ 
*أرجو أن يتسع صدرك أخي **mohamed mech** على هذه الاستفسارات ..*
*وأرجو أن تكون الخطوات التي لخصتها هي الخطوات الصحيحة من خلال فهمي لشرحك الكريم ..*​ 
*وجزاك الله خيراً ..*​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 ديسمبر 2008)

[ 
*1- **قم بتشغيل الوحدة بشكل عادي .*
*2- لا داعى ** لإزالة العوازل الموجودة على الأنابيب ( المواسير ) .*
*3- **قم بإغلاق المحبس الخاص بأنبوبة السائل ( الأنبوبة الصغيرة ) **والموجود تحت الـ (كاب) رقم 1 في الصورة .*
** **وهنا استفسار للتأكد : هل قفل المحبس بعد تشغيل الوحدة أم قبله ؟ *
*الاجابة هى بعد تشغيل الوحدة حتى تعطى للكباس فرصة القيام بسهولة*​ 
*4- **بعد انعدام البرودة من الأنبوبة الكبيرة ( ماسورة الغاز) قم بقفل المحبس الخاص بها والموجود تحت الـ (كاب) رقم 2 في الصورة . صح*
*5- **"وتبطل الكباس".*
​المقصود تنزل المفتاح الكهربى 
*6- **وأخيراً فك الصامولة التي تحمل رقم 4 و 3 في الصورة بعد التاكد من عدم وجود صوت تسريب اى رجوع فريون فى المواسير.*
و عند فك لصواميل 3 و 4 سوف يخرج بعض الفريون ان لم تكن المدة التى قد عمل فيها الكباس كافية و عليك حسابها بالساعة للاستفادة منها فى فك الوحدات الباقية ان وجد​ 
​ 

*وجزاك الله خيراً ..*​
و لا يزال لديك رصيد و يمكنك الاستفسار عن اى شى اخر :63:


----------



## Engr.Ahmad (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم mohamed mech
لك جزيل شكري وامتناني ..
وجزاك الله خيراً ..

من اليوم وحتى عشرة أيام قادمة .. سوف أكون في إجازة ..
وسأحرص على تخصيص جزء منها لتطبيق ما تعلمته منك ..
وعند عودتي سأوافيك بالنتائج ..

إلى ذلك الحين .. وفي كل حين ..
لك مني دعوة صادقة .. من قلب صادق ..
بأن يوفقك الله في دنياك وآخرتك ..
وأن يفتح لك أبوب الرزق ..
ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ..

ولك فائق تقديري واحترامي ..


----------



## mohamed mech (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى و ارجو ان يوفقك الله:63:


----------



## فلاح النجفي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز العملية أسهل منها مفيش يعني 
1- تشغيل الجهاز على وضع تبريد وليس تدفئة.
2- ربط مقياس الضغط الواطيء اسفل بلف رقم 2
3- غلق بلف رقم واحد بواسطة النكي حسب الحجم
4- ستلاحظ ان المقياس سيبدا بالنزول حتى يصل الى الصفر وهذا دلالة على ان الغاز قد تحول الى القطعة الخارجية تماما 
5- قم بغلق بلف رقم 2 ايضا بواسطة النكي 
6- أطفيء الجهاز 
7- أفتح الصامولات رقم 3و4 
8- ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## mohamed mech (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
حياك الله اخى فلاح 
مشاركة جيدة و مختصرة احييك عليها يعطيك الف عافية :63:


----------



## فلاح النجفي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء اذا كان لديكم اي سؤال حول التبريد فانا حاضر وساجيبكم ان شاء الله بالطرق المختصرة.


----------



## mohamed mech (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ فلاح النجفى ارجو ان تعطينا بعض المعلومات عن حساب الحمل الحرارى لغرف التبريد و التجميد مع بعض الطرق المختصرة للحسلب السريع 
( يعنى المتر كام Btu ) و متحرمناش من المرفقات :63:


----------



## فلاح النجفي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز . تكتب في الكوكل (الادارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج) بعدها ستظهر لك قائمة بهذه الاسماء اختر الاول بعدها ستظهر لك قائمة تحتوي على حقائب تعليمية أختر الكلية التقنية وبعدها ستظهر لك قائمة تحتوي على مواضيع كثيرة اختر التكييف والتبريد بعدها ستضهر لك مواضيع كثيره اختر (معمل( ورشة ) التبريد التجاري والصناعي )أنقر على الايقونة التي اما الموضوع والتي تشبه الكتاب وتكون بالون الاصفر سيبدأ التحميل .انا هيك اعملت وحصلت على الكتاب .وراح تشوف الكتاب وهو من السعودية كتاب رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع جدا ستجد فيه غرف التبريد والتجميد (صلي على محمد وآلي بيت محمد)


----------



## mohamed mech (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
و لكم كنت ابحث عن هذا الكتاب الرائع
و ها انت تضعه بين ايدينا و تتمنى من قلبك ان ياخذه كل مهندسى التبريد 
و ينتفعو به كما انتفعت و تنتفع به انت فيالك من مثابر :63:


----------



## فلاح النجفي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

انا في خدمة الجميع فقط اطلبوا وتمنوا


----------



## لؤي ط (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 1 قم بتشغيل المكيف 2 فك صامولة الشبر الصغير لتسكير الشبر الداخلي 3ومن بعدها بخطوة سريعة قم بتسكير الشبر الثاني وبعدها اسحب الكابس من الكهرباء


----------



## Engr.Ahmad (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الشكر كل الشكر - بعد شكر الله - لكم جميعاً ..
على تجاوبكم الجميل والإيجابي ..
وأسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في موازين أعمالكم جميعاً ..

وشكر خاص وخالص من الأعماق ..
لك أخي الكريم mohamed mech على تقديمك يد العون ..
ورحابة صدرك .. وسرعة تجاوبك ..
وأسألك الله أن ييسر لك أمور دينك ودنياك ..
ويرزقك الجنة ..
وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً ..

للمعلومية : 
أبشركم كل شي صار معي مية مية :7:
وفكيت كل المكيفات .. وكل شي عال العال ..​


----------



## فلاح النجفي (8 يناير 2009)

أخواني الاعزاء هل يستطيع احد منكم ان يدلني على موقع فيه كتاب تكييف وتبريد للمؤلف (ِArora )


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك يا اخى الكريم احمد و الله ينور عليك و تسلم ايدك :14::14::14::14::14:
و جزاك الله خيرا كثير ا:63:


----------



## فلاح النجفي (9 يناير 2009)

الاخ mohamed mech هل تستطيع ان تدلني على مكان هذا الكتاب او موقع الكتاب Rwfregration and Air conditioning للمؤلف ( Arora ) مع جزيل الشكر
المهندس فلاح النجفي


----------



## فلاح النجفي (21 يناير 2009)

أخواني الاعزاء سبق أن سألتكم عن كتاب سابق ولم يجبني أحد عليه والله والله لو سألتك فتاة لاجبتوها وتجلبون لها عنوان الكتاب ولو كان في الصين مع كل الاسف عليكم.


----------



## فلاح النجفي (24 فبراير 2009)

صم بكم فهم لايسمعون ............................


----------



## م/زيكو تك (24 فبراير 2009)

سمي نفسك سوسن ويردوا علييييك


----------



## فلاح النجفي (8 مارس 2009)

صدقت والله ياأخ زيكو تبريد . اشكرك على الرد


----------



## Tanuf3737 (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي العزيز تعمل مثل ما قالو الأخوان
1) تشغل المكيف
2) تفتح القوبعة في رقم 1 وتحصل داخلها محبس قم بلف المحبس ب اداة خاصة
3) بعد انعدام البرودة من ماسورة السحب وهية مركبة علي رقم 3 نفس الشي تعمل بفك القبعة ومن ثم لف المحبس وتطفي المكيف.
4) تفك المواسير رقم 3و4 تفك وانته تفك الماسورة ألولأ أذا في غاز أتنضر الي ما يخلص وبعدين فكها بالكامل واما المسورة الثانيه فكها علي طول
5) فك الوحدة الخارجية والوحدة الداخلية


----------



## m o r s h d y (11 مارس 2009)

فلاح النجفي قال:


> أخواني الاعزاء سبق أن سألتكم عن كتاب سابق ولم يجبني أحد عليه والله والله لو سألتك فتاة لاجبتوها وتجلبون لها عنوان الكتاب ولو كان في الصين مع كل الاسف عليكم.




اخى الغالي فلاح على ما اعتقد ان الموضوع ليس كما تتخيل واعتقد

ان حضرتك بحث وتاكد ان ايجادوه صعب وانا لا اعتقد ان احد بيده العون

ولا يريد ذلك عموما وفقك الله فما جعلوه خيرا لك ...


----------



## amertorkmani (3 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال محير جدا جدا*

اخواني في منتدى المهنسين العرب الأحباء على فكرة ما وجدت اروع من هذا المنتدى بس بدي اعرض عليكم مشكلتي المحيرة .
انا يا سادة تعلمت التبريد و التكييف جديد يعني لسة طالع من البيضة جديد ههه مو مشكلة 
و مشكلتي اللي قابلتني انه شخص عزيز عليا اتصل بي و قال انه عاوز ينقل الوحدة الخارجية لمكان تاني غير لأنها تعيق فتح و تسكير شباك الغرفة 
المهم رحت انا زي الأسد شريت غاز فريون 22 لأن الوحدة مكتوبة عليها غاز 22 و طبعاً قلنا احسن ما نضيع الغاز القديم خليه و بدنا ننقل الوحدة بشكل آخر عن طريق رافعة المهم بعد ما ثبتنا حامل الوحدة الخارجية و تم تجليسها وجدنا انه الأنبوب الرفيع يسرب غاز و ما لحقت افحصه فوراً وجدته مكسور و تم تفريغ الغاز بأكمله قلنا مو مشكلة بعد ما ركبنا الماسورتين و تأكدنا من عدم تسريب اي جزء من الغاز بعد الفحص قمنا بشحن المكيف بالغاز حتى وصل الضغط 55 المهم و أثناء التشغيل لاحظت تكون ثلج على الماسورة الرفيعة حاولت بقدر المستطاع اني ازيل الثلج عن طريق عيار الغاز و أبدا و مع هذا كله تبريد الوحدة الداخلية ضعيف جدا جدا مش زي الاول و ضل الكلام على اسا غدا عاوز اكمل شحن علماً بأن انا متأكد انه تم شحنه بالغاز كفاية 
ساعدونييييي ارجوكم


----------



## داوود الطيب (3 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم
اطلب المساعدة منكم وبالذات الاخ (mohamed mech) انا طبقت ماقلته وقمت بفصل السبلت والان اريد اركبه لاني غيرت مكانه فارجو من حضرتك المساعده وطريقة الشرح واكون شاكر لك كثيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2011)

*التركيب*


*و عليكم السلام يا اخ داوود*
*اولا قم تحديد انسب مكان لجهاز السبلت للوحدة الداخلية بحيث يكون قريب من الوحدة الخارجية الموجودة قرب شباك او بلكونه او جدار يمكنك تكيب الوحدة عليه*
*و تكون قريبة من بعضها حتى لا تحتاج الى مواسير اضافية*
*قم بتركيب القطعة المعدنية للوحدة الداخلية بفيشر و مسامير قوية ( قد تحتاج الى شنيور او هلتى لعمل الثقوب )*
*مع مراعاة ان تكون الوحدة مائلة بدرجة بسيطة ناحية مخرج الدرين*
*قم بعمل الثقب للخارج بقطر 50 مم مع مراعاة ان يكون الثقب مائل للخارج لتسهيل خروج مياه التكثيف*
*قم بتعليق الوحدة الداخلية فى المشقبية العليا مع وضع مفك او اى شى يبعد الوحة من اسفل عن الجدار حتى تتمكن من ربط المواسير مع الوحدة الداخلية*
*و يفضل ربطهم و الوحدة على الارض ثم ادخال المواسير فى الثقب حتى تصل الوحدة الى الجدار و يتم تثبيتها فى القطعة المعدنية التى سبق تركيبها على الجدار من قبل*
*و انت فى الخارج قم بثنى الموسير برفق حتى تصل الى الوحدة الخارجية*
*قم بريط خفيف لماسورة الضغط المنخفض ( الكبيرة) فى الوحدة الخارجية *
*قم بربط ماسورة الضغط العالى ( الرفيعة) فى الوحدة الخارجية جيدا*
*قم بفتح بلف ماسور الضغط العالى للوحدة الخارجية قليلا بحيث يخرج الهواء الموجود فى المواسير و فى الوحدة الخارجية من بين اسنان القلاووظ الوحدة الخارجية مع المواسير*
*عندما تحس بالفريون البارد او بعد مرور 30 ثانية تقريبا او اكثر قليلا اربط صامولة خط الضغط المنخفض جيدا*
*اغلق بلف الضغط العالى مرة اخرى *
*بستخدام اسفنج و سائل غسيل الصحون او صابون اكشف على وجود اى تسريب فى رباط الوحدة الخارجية و فى الوحدة الداخلية ايضا*
*بعد التاكد من عدم وجود تسريب افتح بلف الضغط العالى و المنخفض ايضا*
*قم بعمل التوصيرت الكهربية فى الوحدة الداخلية و الخارجية*
*و اخيرا قم بتشغيل الوحدة و تمتع بالهواء البارد*
*بالتوفيق*
*تأكد من ان مفتاح الكهرباء الجديد مماثل للسابق *
*تاكد من عدم وجود اى صوت غريب*
*تأكد من عمل خط الدرين عن طريق سكب الماء برفق من زجاجة أعلى الوحدة الداخلية او على الكويل مباشرة*
*تأكد من الامبير المسحوب*
*تاكد من الشحنة*​


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يوليو 2011)

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (20 يوليو 2011)

انا طماع (شويتين ) وعاوز شرح وافى للكارته الخاصه بالاسبيليت ويكون اللى حيشرح كريم (شويتين) علشان ادعيله دعوتين


----------



## laifabrahim (21 يوليو 2011)

والله عباقرة................


----------



## najatyousuf (25 مارس 2012)

والله اجوبة شافية وكافية وبارك الله بالجميع ولو ترى احيانا ان معلومة سهلة عند صاحب الاختصاص ولكن كبيرة عند المحتاج وتقبلوا فائق تحياتي


----------



## اسامه الشرقاوى (31 مارس 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محممـد (5 يوليو 2013)

يااخوان متى يتم اغلاق الصمام الصغير ؟؟ هل يتم اغلاقه اذا شغلت المكيف ، او اذا اشتغل الكمبرسر .. ؟؟ 
لآن عند تشغيل المكيف ،( بعد ثواني) يبدأ يشتغل الكمبرسر


----------



## محممـد (5 يوليو 2013)

متى يتم اغلاق الصمام الصغير ...؟؟؟


----------



## power-boy (6 فبراير 2014)

حياك الله اخى


----------



## خالد شعير (11 فبراير 2014)

اخي العزيز كلام الاخوة صحيح وان فنح النضومة سهل جدا ويمكنك قراة الخطوات من الشرح السابق لاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## وئام سعدي (18 أبريل 2015)

عاشت اناملك


----------

